# RCAF squadron code during WW2



## North_Eleanor (5 Nov 2020)

Hello, I'm search Royal Canadian Air Force squadron codes during WW2, but I didn't find anything on the internet.
Please help me!

I found information about the squadron's codes only since 1947.

Thank you!


----------



## Blackadder1916 (5 Nov 2020)

Mixed in with RAF and other Commonwealth squadrons are RCAF squadrons.

https://candymultifiles341.weebly.com/raf-squadron-codes-and-serial-numbers.html


----------



## mariomike (5 Nov 2020)

North_Eleanor said:
			
		

> Hello, I'm search Royal Canadian Air Force squadron codes during WW2, but I didn't find anything on the internet.
> Please help me!



Possibly worth mentioning, about 60% of RCAF Bomber Command aircrew were assigned to RAF squadrons.


----------



## North_Eleanor (5 Nov 2020)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Possibly worth mentioning, about 60% of RCAF Bomber Command aircrew were assigned to RAF squadrons.


yes, but in Canada itself, the aviation used not British codes, but Canadian ones, I know several squadrons with Canadian codes, but i need all the code.


----------



## North_Eleanor (5 Nov 2020)

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> Mixed in with RAF and other Commonwealth squadrons are RCAF squadrons.
> 
> https://candymultifiles341.weebly.com/raf-squadron-codes-and-serial-numbers.html



Thank you!


----------



## mariomike (5 Nov 2020)

North_Eleanor said:
			
		

> yes, but in Canada itself, the aviation used not British codes, but Canadian ones, I know several squadrons with Canadian codes, but i need all the code.



Great. You asked about WW2. Didn't mention specific to Canada only, and not overseas. So, I thought it perhaps worth mentioning.

Good luck with your research!


----------



## North_Eleanor (5 Nov 2020)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Great. You asked about WW2. Didn't mention specific to Canada only, and not overseas. So, I thought it perhaps worth mentioning.
> 
> Good luck with your research!


 Thank you! 

do you specialize more in land forces?


----------



## mariomike (5 Nov 2020)

North_Eleanor said:
			
		

> Thank you!
> 
> do you specialize more in land forces?



You are welcome.  

No, I just did a lot of research on an uncle who was in the RCAF Bomber Command ( aircrew ) in Europe during the war.


----------



## North_Eleanor (5 Nov 2020)

mariomike said:
			
		

> You are welcome.
> 
> No, I just did a lot of research on an uncle who served overseas with RCAF Bomber Command during the war.



it is wonderful!  

maybe you or people who are interested in the structure of the RCAF it will be interesting, this is the squadrons codes of the RCAF after world war 2


----------



## North_Eleanor (5 Nov 2020)

And…


----------



## North_Eleanor (5 Nov 2020)

I found such a document where all the codes for the squadrons of the Canadian Air Force from 1939 to 1945 are found


----------



## North_Eleanor (5 Nov 2020)

Does anyone have this book electronically?
"RCAF Squadrons and Aircraft 1924-1968"


----------

